# My new hammer.



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

Not some fancy older hammer, this one is brand spanking new. 21 oz. Craftsman replaceable face framing hammer. I used one just like it in Gulfport for A-School, and liked it a ton better than the Estwings we were supposed to use. Best part? It was Made in the good old U.S.A. I might have to break it in this coming weekend!


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Nice hammer.:thumbsup: Buy some new heads for it now if you like it. Next year they will "improve" the design and you won't be able to get parts for this one.:blink:


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Now you have all the necessary tools for computer repair.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yeah*

That hammer has a removable "hard" drive....


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

A face like that does take flesh off too. I've got a 22 oz. that got my left thumb. Once. Almost broke it. Still hurts when it's going to rain....


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Only problem is, far as I can tell, you can't buy the old style framing nails (with the corresponding cross-hatched head) for it. I tried to find them everywhere I could think of a couple of years ago and no luck. I wanted an actual picture for my glossary, but had to settle for a drawing found online


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

Interesting! I’ve never heard of that before. 
I been super protective of my Eastwing and I only use it for nails. I wouldn’t even toss it in my toolbox without protecting the face. I’ve seen people hammering on pipes, rocks and everything else that can damage the face. 
I’ve tried other framers hammers after huge discussions about which one is best, but I just like the feel of my Eastwing. I don’t know how to describe it but it fit my hand and feels more like an extension of my arm were some of the others just didn’t fit right.:smile:


----------



## schnitz (Sep 5, 2009)

My dad has a 24 oz that he ground the face flush on after he wore most of the face off of it. He says he'll be buried with it. My 22 will probable see the same fate, now that I've got this one. I like using these framing hammers for drywall, and roofing, so extra faces are on the way for this one. It'll be used for decades, might as well plan ahead! 

Sleeper, I know exactly how you mean when you mention the feel/fit of hammers. I've given away a couple that just didn't "feel right" to me.


----------



## Sleeper (Mar 24, 2009)

schnitz said:


> Sleeper, I know exactly how you mean when you mention the feel/fit of hammers. I've given away a couple that just didn't "feel right" to me.


 We used to have contests to see how fast we could drive a sinker and as soon as I switched hammers I started bending them or sending them into outer space. Some of the guys had heaver hammers and could sink them with one hit, but I just didn’t have the same control with the heaver hammer. I was still pretty fast though even if it took me a couple of extra swings.


----------



## burkhome (Sep 5, 2010)

Contractor friend of mine uses a titanium hammer with a wooden handle. It weighs next to nothing and drives spikes like a 24oz without arm strain. He said it was very expensive but while we were remodeling my rental this summer, my estwing hung in my shop while I used his hammer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

burkhome said:


> Contractor friend of mine uses a titanium hammer with a wooden handle. It weighs next to nothing and drives spikes like a 24oz without arm strain.


Titanium light??? Have you heard about helium filled. Word has it you can't put it down.:laughing:









 







.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

That one is neat!


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

I always remember my father telling me a 16oz. is all you need. When he was young, and was hand nailing hardwood flooring, yeah, that long ago, the foreman told him to get a bigger hammer to nail faster. Dad said " the only thing their doing is leaving bigger dents in the floor than me." 
Now, being a young man, I started out with a 22oz. flesh removing, milled face Estwing. 32 years later I have a 16oz. leather stack Estwing that looks like a 13oz. toy. It fit the job I was doing, and I needed nothing bigger.
Now if I had to drive nails all day long, I had a 20oz. long wood handle Craftsman that, as another member said, 'FIT' me like an extension of my arm.

But, to each his own and what the job requires.

Be secure with the size of your hammer.......just sayin'


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

Sleeper said:


> We used to have contests to see how fast we could drive a sinker and as soon as I switched hammers I started bending them or *sending them into outer space*.


I know a fellow who lost an eye doing that!

..Jon..


----------

